# New cannabis club in Oakland



## greenfriend

For all folks in Norcal, or those who may be passing through, there is now another option to the 4 medical dispensaries in Oakland, as I have opened the Grasshopper Lounge cannabis club.  The Grasshopper is a Measure Z cannabis club.

Measure Z is an Oakland city ordinance passed in nov. 2004.  For complete info on the subject, visit wwww.taxandregulate.org/MZAbout.htm

Essentially, Measure Z allows non-medical adult private membership cannabis clubs.  You don't need a card or recommendation, you simply need to be 18+.  In addition, these club allow onsite smoking and foodservice.  

For example, Joe Blow who doesn't have a card comes in, enjoys top grade bud/concentrates/edibles and munchies foods while relaxing in the smoking lounge.  watch TV, play xbox, listen to music, whatever you like.  Sound like a awesome place? IT IS!!!

Give us a ring at (510)879-7210.  or send me a pm for our address.  We are located in North Oakland near MacArthur BART.


----------

